# Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Cigar Review - True Luxury



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Padron 1964 Anniversary is truly a luxury cigar representing the pinnacle of smoking achievement. The toothy wrapper exudes slick oils. Upon li...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Cigar Review - True Luxury


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

The Padron Principe' is one of my favs. If I have the money and see it, I'll usually spring for one or two.


----------

